# AFI Producing



## ProducerPerson (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello all!

Applied to AFI for Producing. Anybody else on here applied? I perused the forums and I couldn't find any threads on it. Look forward to hearing from everybody!


----------



## ProducerPerson (Apr 4, 2016)

BUMP! Did nobody apply to AFI Producing this year?! What's going on?! I hope I'm not the only one...


----------



## mil (Apr 17, 2016)

I applied to. Having my interview this Thursday, so nervous!


----------



## ProducerPerson (May 19, 2016)

mil said:


> I applied to. Having my interview this Thursday, so nervous!


Hey! That's amazing! I had kind of lost hope about my application but I got word today that I have an interview on Thursday! How did yours go? Any word yet? Hope all is well!


----------



## ProducerPerson (May 27, 2016)

BUMP

I had my interview! I thought it went pretty well. I'll supposedly find out next week if I'm in. Anybody else here apply to AFI producing and know what's up with admissions? Thanks!


----------

